# Ghost shrimp and brown algae



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

if this is true, i need to get me some ghost shrimp!


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

they scavenge, and will eat some algae but most likely not enough to control it.

But it is great that they seem to be enjoying it in your tank!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Not too surprising, the best is that they eat snail eggs :hihi: Like mentioned above they are scavengers so they eat pretty much whatever they find.

-Andrew


----------



## feelfab (Dec 30, 2009)

They don't consume enough to make any visible effect--I wish they did. I'll be oto shopping next week.


----------

